

Is Mark Zuckerberg the Howard Roark of the web? - inmygarage
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2010/5/17/is-mark-zuckerberg-the-howard-roark-of-the-web.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thisisgoingtobebig+%28%3A%3AThis+is+going+to+be+BIG%3A%3A%29

======
HowardRoark
What?

